# Dell Inspiron fan on high all the time



## SJanas0993 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a Dell Inspiron 5160. I recently had the motherboard replaced (a connection had broken) and now I noticed that the fan runs on high all the time (which it didn't before). It is not a big deal...just annoying. I ran the Dell diagnostic tests for the fan and cpu and everything passed. Also downloaded I8kfanGUI. It shows CPU temp at a pretty constant 73 degrees C. Anyone have any advice here? Thank you.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did you install this yourself or have someone install it?

This fan comes on as needed. Are you sure the heat sink is installed correctly?


----------



## SJanas0993 (Sep 16, 2005)

No, I had it installed at a computer repair shop. I don't know what a heat sink is. I bought a Targus cooling fan to put under it and it stays at a constant temp of 65 degrees C, but the fan still runs constantly. Is it something to be concerned about?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you talking about the fan inside the computer or on the pad?


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have the same model and it often does that as well, but if you customize your power settings, i believe any of the minimal power/max battery profiles will slow down the fan.


----------



## SJanas0993 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, that minimal power management seems to have done the trick. Thanks a lot!


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

glad everythin worked out :sayyes:


----------



## Paladin-X (Sep 26, 2005)

Even still, if your system is running that hot, it should be looked at. Is your computer still under warranty? I suppose not if you had a computer shop replace the motherboard for you. I wonder if they applied thermal grease and reseated the heatsink properly.


----------



## ronsena (Oct 18, 2005)

Dell doesnt supply any thermal grease when replacing a CPU. Normally is it a pad that will i suppose melt/meld on top of the cpu. 
But it does sound the heat sink is not making good contact to dissipate the heat.

I'd say call them back. You should have to change setting like that in order to not have the fan running all the time


----------

